# Performance-Rechner (Ladezeit Rechner)



## numb (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!,

kennt jemand eine Website wie Pingdom (http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/), die aus Deutschland die Ladezeiten der eingegebende Webseiten automatisch rechnet und per E-Mail oder SMS unw schickt. Wichtig ist: Diese Webseite soll die Ladezeiten aus Deutschland rechnen muss. 

Viele Grüße 
Numb


----------



## sheel (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi

muss es eine emailschickende Website sein oder sind nur die deutschen Ladezeiten wichtig?
Wenn Letzteres. Firebug & Co. (Zusatzsoftware für den/im Browser)

(Ich nehm mal an, du wohnst in D,
weil du mit Firebug deine eigenen Ladezeiten bekommst.)


----------



## numb (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

das muss zuerst die Möglichkeit haben, die Ladezeiten in Deutschland zu rechnen, weil meine Webseite in Deutschland ist und damit möchte ich wissen, wie schnell die Kunden, die aus Deutschland sind, meine Webseite laden können. Und das sollte lieber eine Webseite oder ein Programm sein, die alles automatisch mir schicken kann.


----------

